

The Con Artist Hired to Clean Ebola - rpm4321
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexcampbell/how-new-york-city-hired-a-con-artist-to-clean-up-ebola

======
mathattack
_The city says it is reviewing “this situation,” but officials have defended
Bio-Recovery’s work cleaning Dr. Spencer’s apartment. The company was hired
because “they had the requisite skills in blood and body fluid assessment and
cleanup,”_

When they say things like this, it's no wonder that people don't trust their
politicians.

------
maxerickson
From his mortgage scamming days:

 _He still fought his mortgage scam case, though in February 2012 a judge
approved a request from his own attorneys to withdraw from the case. Those
attorneys, the judge noted, said Pane had intentionally given them incorrect
contact information._

